# Your favorite mass



## Morgante

What are your favorite masses?

My favorites are: Rossini's Petite Messe Solennelle, Beethoven's Op. 86 and Op. 123, Messe de Notre Dame, Bach's Mass in B minor, Puccini's Messa, Mozart's Great Mass K. 427 and Palestrina's Missa ***** sum, Missa Papae Marcelli and Missa Viri Galilaei. Victoria's Missa Gaudeamus.
_Haydn_'s Nelson Mass.


----------



## elgar's ghost

If we are not including Requiem settings then I'd go for Bach's in B minor (his shorter mass settings are also delightful), Mozart's K427, Schubert's no. 6, Bruckner's (mature) no. 3 and, from more modern times, the masses of Hindemith and Stravinsky.


----------



## Vaneyes

Schnittke's quasi mass - "St Florian" aka "Invisible Mass"


----------



## Lisztian

I have a lot of exploring to do as far as masses go, but my current favourite is Liszt's great _Missa Solennis_. It is one of his most underrated works and widely considered a masterpiece - and one of his greatest works - by Liszt scholars.


----------



## Crudblud

Wuorinen's _Mass for the restoration of St. Luke in the Fields_

I don't think I've listened to enough Masses to have a favourite, but this is a great one I came across recently.


----------



## Philip

i'll add:

Bruckner-Mass in E minor-Herreweghe


----------



## Philip

Crudblud said:


> Wuorinen's _Mass for the restoration of St. Luke in the Fields_
> 
> I don't think I've listened to enough Masses to have a favourite, but this is a great one I came across recently.


TheWelleszCompany channel is amazing.


----------



## tdc

Bach's Mass in B minor is certainly my favorite and as EG pointed out his shorter Mass settings are also wonderful. Another one I really like (also mentioned by EG), is the Stravinsky Mass:


----------



## Ondine

Credo Mass KV 257





















[V. Sanctus. VI. Benedictus]






The complete sections, here.


----------



## Prodromides

Gilbert Amy's 1983 _Missa cum jubilo_










Andre Caplet's 1920 _Messe a Trois Voix_
Andre Jolivet's 1962 _Missa Uxor Tua_
Maurice Ohana's 1977 _Messe_
Christopher Young's score for BLESS THE CHILD (2000), the soundtrack of which is organized into 5 tracks patterned after the Mass:


----------



## tdc

How could I have forgot to mention this - certainly one of my favorites:





Pt 2 - > 




Edit - definitely not crazy about the skyscraper pictures in video though, certainly would not have been my first pick for visuals.


----------



## Krummhorn

Coronation Mass of WA Mozart. I've performed this work many times on the organ with a 52 voice choir.


----------



## Wandering

Bach's B-minor, many masses I've yet to hear though.


----------



## PlaySalieri

My fav masses are:

1. Moz in c minor
2. Moz requiem
3. Bach b minor
4. Beet missa solemnis
5. Pergolesi stabat mater

My first encounter with the C minor mass is one of those key moments in life. It also made me aware how necessary is live performance where choirs are concerned if you want the full impact. It was a few years after I really got into M but I did not really know the c minor. It was a university perf and the choir was massive. You would never think a univ choir could be so good. The Gloria just blew my head off - almost literally. I can hear it even now. Pity M never completed it - but even so - my favourite mass it remains.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Lisztian said:


> I have a lot of exploring to do as far as masses go, but my current favourite is Liszt's great _Missa Solennis_. It is one of his most underrated works and widely considered a masterpiece - and one of his greatest works - by Liszt scholars.


Liszt is surely one of those composers I need to delve into further. In a way I think that with the exception of Chopin, Schubert... and if you include him, Beethoven, the early Romantic composers as a whole are somewhat underrated: Liszt, Berlioz, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Weber, etc...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Among my favorite "masses":

*Monteverdi*- Mass for four voices; Mass for Six voices 'In Illo Tempore'
Palestrina- Missa Ave Maria; Missa Hodie Christus natus est; Missa Papae Marcelli; Missa brevis
*Allegri*- Miserere
*Pergolesi*- Stabat Mater
*Guillaume Dufay*- Missa Ave Maris Stella
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*- Missa Salisburgenis; Missa Bruxellenis; Missa Christi Resurgentis
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*- Missa Votiva ZWV 18
Charpentier- Te Deum et Messe de Minuit-
*J.S. Bach*- Mass in B minor
*J.C. Bach*- Missa da Requiem
*Joseph Haydn*- Missa in Angustiis ("Nelson Mass"); Missa Cellensis in honorem Beatissimae Virginis Mariae ("Cäcilienmesse"); Missa in tempore belli ("Mass In Time of War" aka "Paukenmesse"); Theresienmesse; Harmoniemesse
*Michael Haydn*- Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo; Missa Sanctae Ursulae
*W.A. Mozart*- Coronation Mass; Great Mass in C-minor; Requiem Mass
*Luigi Cherubini*- Requiem in C minor for Mixed Chorus; Mass in C
*L.v. Beethoven*- Messe in C; Missa Solemnis
*Gioachino Rossini*- Petite Messe solennelle
*Franz Schubert*- Mass in A flat Major, D 678; Mass in E flat major, D 950; 
*Verdi*- Requiem Mass
*Berlioz*- Requiem mass; Messe Solennelle
*Gounod*- Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile
*Gabriel Faure*- Requiem Mass
*Johannes Brahms*- Ein Deutsches Requiem
*Bruckner*- Mass nos. 1-3
*Dvořák*- Requiem Mass; Stabat Mater
*Herbert Howells*- Hymnus Paradisi, An English Mass, Missa Sabrinensis, Requiem
*Maurice Duruflé*- Requiem
*Benjamin Britten*- War Requiem
*Frank Martin*- Mass
*Arvo Pärt*- Berliner Messe
*John Tavener*- Requiem
*John Rutter*- Requiem
*James MacMillan*- Mass; Miserere
*David Briggs*- Mass for Notre Dame
*Pascal Dusapin*- Requiems

Of course there all all the other related genre of sacred choral works: Stabat mater, Magnificat, Miserere, passions, motets, Te Deum, Gloria, Ave Maria, Vespers, various oratorios, etc...


----------



## Philip

StlukesguildOhio said:


> In a way I think that with the exception of Chopin, Schubert... and if you include him, Beethoven, the early Romantic composers as a whole are somewhat underrated: Liszt, Berlioz, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Weber, etc...


on TC......


----------



## Lukecash12

I'd say that my favorites are that of Cherubini, Bach, Ockeghem, and Josquin. Bach's b minor mass, I would consider the standard of excellence. The level of polish and symmetry, the parodies, and the theological synthesis between the Lutheran cross and Catholic reverence, drives it up to the top in terms of religious music. Most masses will give me a genuine religious experience, but not one as substantial as Bach produces.


----------



## Lukecash12

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Among my favorite "masses":
> 
> *Monteverdi*- Mass for four voices; Mass for Six voices 'In Illo Tempore'
> Palestrina- Missa Ave Maria; Missa Hodie Christus natus est; Missa Papae Marcelli; Missa brevis
> *Allegri*- Miserere
> *Pergolesi*- Stabat Mater
> *Guillaume Dufay*- Missa Ave Maris Stella
> *Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*- Missa Salisburgenis; Missa Bruxellenis; Missa Christi Resurgentis
> *Jan Dismas Zelenka*- Missa Votiva ZWV 18
> Charpentier- Te Deum et Messe de Minuit-
> *J.S. Bach*- Mass in B minor
> *J.C. Bach*- Missa da Requiem
> *Joseph Haydn*- Missa in Angustiis ("Nelson Mass"); Missa Cellensis in honorem Beatissimae Virginis Mariae ("Cäcilienmesse"); Missa in tempore belli ("Mass In Time of War" aka "Paukenmesse"); Theresienmesse; Harmoniemesse
> *Michael Haydn*- Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo; Missa Sanctae Ursulae
> *W.A. Mozart*- Coronation Mass; Great Mass in C-minor; Requiem Mass
> *Luigi Cherubini*- Requiem in C minor for Mixed Chorus; Mass in C
> *L.v. Beethoven*- Messe in C; Missa Solemnis
> *Gioachino Rossini*- Petite Messe solennelle
> *Franz Schubert*- Mass in A flat Major, D 678; Mass in E flat major, D 950;
> *Verdi*- Requiem Mass
> *Berlioz*- Requiem mass; Messe Solennelle
> *Gounod*- Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile
> *Gabriel Faure*- Requiem Mass
> *Johannes Brahms*- Ein Deutsches Requiem
> *Bruckner*- Mass nos. 1-3
> *Dvořák*- Requiem Mass; Stabat Mater
> *Herbert Howells*- Hymnus Paradisi, An English Mass, Missa Sabrinensis, Requiem
> *Maurice Duruflé*- Requiem
> *Benjamin Britten*- War Requiem
> *Frank Martin*- Mass
> *Arvo Pärt*- Berliner Messe
> *John Tavener*- Requiem
> *John Rutter*- Requiem
> *James MacMillan*- Mass; Miserere
> *David Briggs*- Mass for Notre Dame
> *Pascal Dusapin*- Requiems
> 
> Of course there all all the other related genre of sacred choral works: Stabat mater, Magnificat, Miserere, passions, motets, Te Deum, Gloria, Ave Maria, Vespers, various oratorios, etc...


As always, you demonstrate fairly even tendencies across large spans of time.


----------



## PlaySalieri

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Among my favorite "masses":
> 
> *Monteverdi*- Mass for four voices; Mass for Six voices 'In Illo Tempore'
> Palestrina- Missa Ave Maria; Missa Hodie Christus natus est; Missa Papae Marcelli; Missa brevis
> *Allegri*- Miserere
> *Pergolesi*- Stabat Mater
> *Guillaume Dufay*- Missa Ave Maris Stella
> *Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*- Missa Salisburgenis; Missa Bruxellenis; Missa Christi Resurgentis
> *Jan Dismas Zelenka*- Missa Votiva ZWV 18
> Charpentier- Te Deum et Messe de Minuit-
> *J.S. Bach*- Mass in B minor
> *J.C. Bach*- Missa da Requiem
> *Joseph Haydn*- Missa in Angustiis ("Nelson Mass"); Missa Cellensis in honorem Beatissimae Virginis Mariae ("Cäcilienmesse"); Missa in tempore belli ("Mass In Time of War" aka "Paukenmesse"); Theresienmesse; Harmoniemesse
> *Michael Haydn*- Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo; Missa Sanctae Ursulae
> *W.A. Mozart*- Coronation Mass; Great Mass in C-minor; Requiem Mass
> *Luigi Cherubini*- Requiem in C minor for Mixed Chorus; Mass in C
> *L.v. Beethoven*- Messe in C; Missa Solemnis
> *Gioachino Rossini*- Petite Messe solennelle
> *Franz Schubert*- Mass in A flat Major, D 678; Mass in E flat major, D 950;
> *Verdi*- Requiem Mass
> *Berlioz*- Requiem mass; Messe Solennelle
> *Gounod*- Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile
> *Gabriel Faure*- Requiem Mass
> *Johannes Brahms*- Ein Deutsches Requiem
> *Bruckner*- Mass nos. 1-3
> *Dvořák*- Requiem Mass; Stabat Mater
> *Herbert Howells*- Hymnus Paradisi, An English Mass, Missa Sabrinensis, Requiem
> *Maurice Duruflé*- Requiem
> *Benjamin Britten*- War Requiem
> *Frank Martin*- Mass
> *Arvo Pärt*- Berliner Messe
> *John Tavener*- Requiem
> *John Rutter*- Requiem
> *James MacMillan*- Mass; Miserere
> *David Briggs*- Mass for Notre Dame
> *Pascal Dusapin*- Requiems
> 
> Of course there all all the other related genre of sacred choral works: Stabat mater, Magnificat, Miserere, passions, motets, Te Deum, Gloria, Ave Maria, Vespers, various oratorios, etc...


What about Michael Haydn's requiem?
Handel dixit dominus?
BTW - I was disappointed in Beethoven's Mass in C. I think I expected too much after hearing the missa solemnis.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Philip said:


> on TC......


Exactly....


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

What about Michael Haydn's requiem?

AKA: _Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo_... on my list. Member HarpsichordConcerto led me to that marvelous work on this disc:










Handel dixit dominus?

Well... it's not actually a "mass" but rather a psalm setting... but it is one of my favorite choral works.

As always, you demonstrate fairly even tendencies across large spans of time.

Perhaps more-so in this genre than some others... because I'm a real choral music fanatic. Vocal music is my passion... and choral music above all else... perhaps even opera.


----------



## Ramako

If we do not count Requiems (in which case Mozart and Victoria would enter the list) my favourite composers of masses are

*Josquin* and
*Bach*

because Bach's mass in b minor is truly an excellent work for all the times I clash with the Bach-worshippers here.


----------



## Renaissance

Machaut - Messe de Notre-Dame;
Josquin Desprez - Missa Pange Lingua;
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli, Missa Viri Galilaei ;
J.Ockeghem - Requiem;
Bach - Mass in B minor, Mass in F;
Mozart - Great Mass in C-minor, Requiem, Coronation Mass;
Cherubini - Requiem;
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis/Mass in C;
Faure - Requiem;
Dvorak - Stabat Mater;
Bruckner - Mass No. 2;
Arvo Part - Missa Syllabica/Berliner Mass;


----------



## principe

This thread has become something like "which is your favourite choral work". Requiem, Stabat Mater and some more are different subgenres of choral music. 
From the actual Masses, the Bach's Great Mass in b minor is a colossal work of perfect writing. Mozart's Great Mass in c minor is also a monumental work. Schubert's in A flat is a superb work and the one in E flat a true substantive masterpiece of grand scale.
The rest may follow...

Principe


----------



## Renaissance

Just discovered a new favorite : Zelenka - Missa Dei Fili [ZWV 20].


----------



## cjvinthechair

Some 'different' ones I've recently discovered & love:

Peter Benoit - Requiem
Giovanni Sgambati - Requiem
Carl Rutti - Requiem.

Would love to hear of other less 'celebrated' works it might be worth getting to know.


----------



## Crudblud

cjvinthechair said:


> Some 'different' ones I've recently discovered & love:
> 
> Peter Benoit - Requiem
> Giovanni Sgambati - Requiem
> Carl Rutti - Requiem.
> 
> Would love to hear of other less 'celebrated' works it might be worth getting to know.


See the Wuorinen Mass posted on the first page of this thread for something interesting.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Yes - picked up on that, thanks. Actually it was that which inspired me to try & inject a few 'new' favourites into the equation.
Got it on now...might need to grow on me !

Any other thoughts from anyone welcome ! Thanks.


----------



## quack

Sven-David Sandström produced an unusual modern High Mass. Delius' Mass of Life while no longer very modern is quite a departure from the normal, although I didn't like it much. Bernstein's mass is another whole mass of crazy with bongos, banjos and bottles.

Apparently Dave Brubeck has written a mass coooool have to find the whole of that sometime 




On a more traditional note Josef Rheinberger's sacred works are worth hearing, seems he made 12 masses, not many are are recorded though I think.

Strange requiem masses seem quite common including the Requiem of Reconciliation written by 14 composers which sounds like one of those games of consequences where you write a story without knowing how the story is written so far. Also this looks interesting, Leonardo Balada's agnostic requiem.


----------



## principe

Since the thread keeps being "the most favourite choral work" and since "Requiems" seem to be an easy way out in preference, some of the least known on the two sides of the spectrum:
From the very early ones, you may try the newly released by Hyperion Richafort's Requiem. A work of luxuriant and spectacular choral writing leading to the metaphysic and meditation.
In the same period, Du Caurroy's Requiem: Excess of austerity, but with a large palette of vocal and instrumental beauty.
For the more contemporary (for our Clive): 
Try Greif's Requiem (of 1999): a modern masterpiece!
In the same vein, Bussotti's The Rara Requiem (1969): a meditation on the beauty and the fragility, the life and the death through the charm of music, the mystery and the quality of the timbres and the sonorities. All these in the austerity of a writing strictly atonal!

There are some thousands of Requiems only. As for the Masses, forget it. Life is short.

Principe


----------



## cjvinthechair

principe said:


> For the more contemporary (for our Clive):
> 
> Great suggestions, Quack/Principe; thanks ! Don't think I'm quite as sold on contemporary as you may have felt, but have the 'Rara' & enjoy 'some' of it; Sandstrom certainly looks worth investigating.
> 
> Rheinberger of course is lovely. Do you know the Ropartz works ? Well worth a 'dip' if not !


----------



## principe

Ropartz's Requiem is a very French as for the harmonies and its "colours", subscribing both to the double foundation of Berlioz and Faure. Quite strict, since it never distracts the listener from the sacred text which is the source, the means and the end.
Another great, or at least quite interesting, Requiem is the one of Weinberg (in a recent recording on NEOS).
In a different vein, Bob Chilcott's Requiem (composed in 2010) is a marvel of beautiful, melodic and almost entirely tonal work. It exists on Hyperion.
More to follow, if anyone is interested. 

Principe


----------



## Orange Soda King

Currently, I'm head-over-heels in love with Frank Martin's Mass for Double Unaccompanied Choir.

This recording is rather slow, but it's still powerful.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bach B Minor by the Dunedin Consort:





Beethoven Missa Solemnis by Ormandy:


----------



## Tristan

The _B Minor Mass_ and the _Missa Solemnis_ are definitely way up there for me, but I think my ultimate favorite is Haydn's _Mass No. 11 in D minor "Nelsonmesse"_.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Tristan said:


> The _B Minor Mass_ and the _Missa Solemnis_ are definitely way up there for me, but I think my ultimate favorite is Haydn's _Mass No. 11 in D minor "Nelsonmese"_.


Never heard it before, but that won't remain the case for long. Here is a nice performance of the Haydn Mass 11:


----------



## BlackDahlia

"*A Mass for the Feast of the Ascension*, one of the few occasions on which the liturgy included readings from the Book of Revelation. This is the oldest written Western music to have survived, and it's difficult even to decipher (the original notation has no staff lines or clear indications of rhythm)"

"As the year 1000 approached, people all over the Christian world were convinced that the Apocalypse--as depicted in the biblical Book of Revelation--and the end of the world were at hand."

_( taken from the Anonymous 4 website http://anonymous4.com/discography.php?12 )_

I wish I could put a name to the composition of this music; but I'm just glad that it exists at all.


----------



## Ingélou

My favourite Mass setting is *The Liturgy of St John Chrysostom* sung by the Choir of the Russian Orthodox Cathedral in London under the direction of Archpriest Michael Fortounatto. We bought this on a cassette in the 1980s from the Icon Shop at Walsingham, a Marian shrine in Norfolk, England.

The cassette notes say: 'The melodies derive from the contemporary tradition of the Russian Church & have been adapted for use in English in the Cathedral. Only a few of the settings are by known musicians: the Cherubic Hymn is by G. Lvovsky (1830-1894), the Anaphora by M. Kovalevsky (born 1903), the Hymn to the Mother of God by A Katal'sky (1856-1926) and the Lord's Prayer by N. Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1909).






As I posted once before, this liturgy is so celestial that when I was driving home from Walsingham, I drove the wrong way in some roadworks & ended up facing a car coming the other way head-on. _But what was that to me?_ I was in heaven! :angel:


----------



## maestro267

Probably stretching it a bit, but I'm going for Bernstein. A mass with added spice and drama.


----------



## Celloman

Bach's B minor Mass is an obvious first choice. That being said, I have a certain weakness for Vaughan Williams' _Mass in G minor_:


----------



## Ondine

Mozart's Credo and Great Mass.


----------



## Guest

I am not going to try and list these in order, but for me, it is hard to pick just one. These are the ones I enjoy the most:

Bach - Mass in B minor
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
Haydn - Missa in Angustiis
Mozart - Coronation Mass
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
Josquin des Prez - Missa Pange Lingua


----------



## starthrower

I'm not familiar with very many masses, but I'm enjoying this one at the moment.
Janacek's mass is a high energy, wild ride! And this Supraphon CD is a classy
edition with excellent notes. Sounds great for a 50 year old recording.


----------



## Garlic

Bruckner's E minor mass is very special, probably my favourite choral work.
I'm also very fond of Striggio's Mass in 40 Parts, which isn't as well known as it deserves to be.
I've only heard a handful of Palestrina's 105 masses, but everything I've heard has been magnificent.
Oh and the last post reminded me how great the Glagolitic Mass is, I haven't heard it for ages.


----------



## Vesteralen

Shelburne Falls.......


----------



## Bas

Zelenka's Missa di Fillii, his Missa Votiva, Bach's Mass in Bm, Mozarts Missa Brevis, Rossini's Petite Messe Sollenelle, Haydn's Organ Mass.


----------



## hreichgott

Ingélou said:


> I drove the wrong way in some roadworks & ended up facing a car coming the other way head-on. _But what was that to me?_ I was in heaven! :angel:


Glad you did not go all the way there just yet.

My favorite masses are Mozart C minor, Haydn Mass in troubled times aka Lord Nelson, and the predictable 3 requiems (Mozart, Faure, Brahms).


----------



## BlackDahlia

Ingélou said:


> My favourite Mass setting is *The Liturgy of St John Chrysostom* sung by the Choir of the Russian Orthodox Cathedral in London under the direction of Archpriest Michael Fortounatto.


That is just beautiful.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is a very nice mass:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TallPaul said:


> This is a very nice mass:


Thanks for sharing, TallPaul, I'm a big Haydn fan but this is the first time I've heard the Missa Brevis. By the way, I think Haydn later added additional orchestral details to it, right?


----------



## SixFootScowl

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Thanks for sharing, TallPaul, I'm a big Haydn fan but this is the first time I've heard the Missa Brevis. By the way, I think Haydn later added additional orchestral details to it, right?


That I don't know. I just ran across it at my music store, checking out used Haydn masses. The vocals are fantastic! Glad you like it. If I recall correctly it is Haydn's second mass. Mine is the Trinity Choir and the REBEL Baroque Orchestra. Very nice performance.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Has to be Bach's B-Minor ... is there any other sensible choice ;-)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Svelte Silhouette said:


> Has to be Bach's B-Minor ... is there any other sensible choice ;-)


Well, yes there are.


----------



## Aramis

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Well, yes there are.


You answered "is there" with "yes, there are", how could you do this, I can't stand the sight of you, get out of my life.................


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Aramis said:


> You answered "is there" with "yes, there are", how could you do this, I can't stand the sight of you, get out of my life.................


??? My answer meant exactly to stress the fact that there is not only one, but several choices other than Bach's Mass in B minor, which is a great mass, but which is one of many great masses. Maybe you should go somewhere else where such stupid and rude comments are welcomed by others.

P.S. - it is perfectly valid to answer 'is there' with 'yes, there are' when the context is appropriate, which, in this case, holds. Maybe you should take some English classes.


----------



## Aramis

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> ??? My answer meant exactly to stress the fact that there is not only one, but several choices other than Bach's Mass in B minor, which is a great mass, but which is one of many great masses. Maybe you should go somewhere else where such stupid and rude comments are welcomed by others.


Calm down, I don't understand how people can get dramatic over simple things!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Aramis, you should take into account that irony is difficult to detect on boards like this. I would thus avoid such posts because they may offend people.


----------



## Rocco

Beethoven Mass in C, Missa solemnis. I also really like Haydn's Missa brevis too.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Mozart's Great Mass in C, especially the Laudamus Te


----------



## Novelette

ClutchDisc said:


> Beethoven Mass in C, Missa solemnis. I also really like Haydn's Missa brevis too.


The first two feature on my list as well, especially the Missa Solemnis, which is my second favorite work in the whole Classical repertoire. The C Major Mass is still underappreciated, I think.

Haydn's masses are all wonderful, as are those of his brother Michael.

I'll leave it there, before I start waxing too exuberantly over Lassus, Dufay, Victoria, Gesualdo, Palestrina, Byrd, both Gabrieli's, etc., etc.


----------



## TrevBus

All of Haydn's, esp. 'The Paukenmesse'


----------



## lupinix

So far its missa l'homme armé by Guillaume Dufay, and like the missa l'homme armé super voces musicales of josquin too
though i must admit i know really few masses, besides those 2 of palestrina and guilaume de machaut messe de nostre dame, have heard faures requiem once but not sure if thats a mass?


----------



## clara s

Stabat Mater Dolorosa
juxta Crucem lacrimosa...

by Pergolesi

and of course Anton Bruckner's Mass no 2 in E minor


----------



## Guest

Really, I have come to the point where I like most of them. Some standouts:
Beethoven - Mass in C, Missa solemnis
Bach - Mass in B Minor, and all the other ones
Mozart - Coronation Mass, Great Mass in C Minor
Haydn - Missa in Angustiis, Paukenmesse, Mariazellermesse, Cacilienmesse
Ockeghem - Missa de plus en plus, Missa au travail suis
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli, Missa Assumpta Est Maria, Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas
Schubert - Mass in E flat major
Taverner - Western Wind Mass, Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
Byrd - Mass for 5 voices
Praetorius - Christmas Mass
Biber - Missa Bruxellensis


----------



## Andolink

Josquin's _Missa Pange Lingua_ is perhaps my favorite.


----------



## PrimoUomo

My favorite mass must be Zelenka's _Missa Omnium Sanctorum_

And this must be my favorite performance of it.


----------



## stevederekson

I don't think there is much room for controversial picks.

Bach's Mass in B Minor and Mozart's Requiem are both contenders to the title of "Best Piece Ever", so they must be included.


----------



## DrKilroy

Guillaume de Machaut's Messe de Nostre Dame is great!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Art Rock

Faure's Requiem.


----------



## Winterreisender

Most of my favourite have already been mentioned, e.g. Josquin's Missa Pange Lingua, Palestrina's Missa Papae Marcelli and Machaut's Messe de Nostre Dame.

And to mention one slightly more obscure one, how about Missa "La Bataille" by Janequin? Don't be put off by Janequin's "comedy" chansons; this mass is remarkably beautiful, especially the Gloria.


----------



## Guest

Here's a delightful Mass by the early Renaissance composer Guillaume Dufay (1397-1474):

"Missa Se la face ay pale"

The version I have is by the Early Music Consort of London.


----------



## DrKilroy

clara s said:


> Stabat Mater Dolorosa
> juxta Crucem lacrimosa...
> 
> by Pergolesi


Stabat Mater is not technically a mass, but fair enough. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Chordalrock

I've been listening through masses by the Renaissance masters, and so far Dufay's "Missa L'homme Arme" stands out as a favorite. I especially love the credo, which is probably one of the best pieces I've heard. Here's a good recording of it:






Dufay was considered the greatest composer of his time, some say the greatest of the century until Josquin and then Palestrina replaced his position. His use of rhythm is more unusual than the later composers' and he uses little imitation, basically letting the music flow rather than trying to impress with intellectual constructions like the canon. He was famed for his melodic inventiveness. He was also a pioneer in the use of thirds and sixths.

A word of warning: composers from the 15th century didn't always notate the accidentals that they nevertheless expected to be performed. I think many ensembles get it wrong when it comes to these "musica ficta". You can, for example, compare Oxford Camerata's recording of the credo (link above) with The Hilliard's (also on youtube). The latter sounds completely different in places and not very successful due to their application of too many accidentals.

I'm mostly not an expert on different recordings, but as far as Dufay goes, in addition to Oxford Camerata, The Binchois Consort and The Huelgas Ensemble are reliable, competent performers. The latter recorded all of Dufay's isorhythmic motets, and the former his "Missa Se la face ay pale". There's also a Josquin recording that, judging from one of the reviews, is probably competent: the one with the two L'homme arme masses by Ensemble Metamorphoses. I think it's out of print currently, although it's a very recent recording.

Someone said newer recordings tend to be more successful with the musica ficta. I guess current understanding is better than it was a decade or two ago.


----------



## hpowders

Verdi's Manzoni Requiem.


----------



## lupinix

Chordalrock said:


> I've been listening through masses by the Renaissance masters, and so far Dufay's "Missa L'homme Arme" stands out as a favorite. I especially love the credo, which is probably one of the best pieces I've heard. Here's a good recording of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dufay was considered the greatest composer of his time, some say the greatest of the century until Josquin and then Palestrina replaced his position. His use of rhythm is more unusual than the later composers' and he uses little imitation, basically letting the music flow rather than trying to impress with intellectual constructions like the canon. He was famed for his melodic inventiveness. He was also a pioneer in the use of thirds and sixths.
> 
> A word of warning: composers from the 15th century didn't always notate the accidentals that they nevertheless expected to be performed. I think many ensembles get it wrong when it comes to these "musica ficta". You can, for example, compare Oxford Camerata's recording of the credo (link above) with The Hilliard's (also on youtube). The latter sounds completely different in places and not very successful due to their application of too many accidentals.
> 
> I'm mostly not an expert on different recordings, but as far as Dufay goes, in addition to Oxford Camerata, The Binchois Consort and The Huelgas Ensemble are reliable, competent performers. The latter recorded all of Dufay's isorhythmic motets, and the former his "Missa Se la face ay pale". There's also a Josquin recording that, judging from one of the reviews, is probably competent: the one with the two L'homme arme masses by Ensemble Metamorphoses. I think it's out of print currently, although it's a very recent recording.
> 
> Someone said newer recordings tend to be more successful with the musica ficta. I guess current understanding is better than it was a decade or two ago.


its also my favorite mass, as far as I know now, a really great composer


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I don't know if I have a favorite mass in extenso, but I sure adore Karajan's Kyrie from Mozart's Great Mass in C Minor for starters.


----------



## jdec

Marschallin Blair said:


> I don't know if I have a favorite mass in extenso, but I sure adore Karajan's Kyrie from Mozart's Great Mass in C Minor for starters.
> 
> View attachment 33249


I love the whole CD.


----------



## hpowders

Let's not forget Haydn's Lord Nelson Mass, Heligmesse and Theresienmesse.


----------



## Ingélou

Wonderful thread with so much beautiful music to explore. I see that I already posted with the Mass of St John Chrysostom. It is celestial; but when I reflect, I think that my *most loved* Mass setting is probably the *Missa de Angelis* :angel: , the traditional parish Mass setting that was still often sung when I became a Catholic in 1973. I made an effort to learn it, and it still speaks to my heart.

I was curious about where it came from. On one site, it suggested it went back to the 9th century - but I think not. This sounds more likely, from the *Musica Sacra* site (Church Music Association of America):

*The Mass of the Angels - Mass VIII - for example, consists of a Kyrie from the 15th or 16th century in mode 5; a Gloria from the 16th century, mode 5; a Sanctus from the 12th century, mode 6; and an Agnus from the 15th century, mode 6. The grouping did not become known as Missa de Angelis until late in its life. It is perhaps best to keep these Masses together as they are in the Liber, for uniformity, and for tradition. *





 - by Schola Gregoriana


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

8.19×10^-14 J (various artists)


----------



## Dustin

At this point I'd go with the popular choice and pick Mozart's Great Mass in C Minor. That haunting melody in the very beginning grabbed me by the throat when I first heard it in the movie _Amadeus_.

But I really don't know a lot of Masses yet although I heard some of Haydn's later ones and think they are brilliant.


----------



## Alypius

My favorites come from the Renaissance:

*Antoine Brumel, Missa Et ecce terrae motus* (sometimes called the "Earthquake Mass" -- one of the most complex works of polyphony prior to Tallis' dazzling _Spem in Alium_










*Josquin Desprez: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae*
An extraordinary performance by the Italian ensemble De Labyrintho on Stradivarius from 2009:










*Josquin Desprez: Missa Ave Maris Stella*
Again, an amazing performance by a new group: Manfred Cordes / Weser Renaissance Bremen on CPO, 2012:


----------



## PetrB

Having answered this already, I feel impelled to mention every time I see the heading of this OP while looking through the classical discussion threads, I see it as,
Your Favorite Mess

Thanks, now I have that off my chest maybe I can just pass the listing by without that little mental hiccup.

P.s. Seconding: Josquin Desprez, _Missa Ave Maris Stella_


----------



## hpowders

Oh yes.

That's the one that goes

*STELLA!!! STELLA!!!*


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Johann Sebastian Bach's Mass in B Minor BWV 232 

The Kyrie Eleison is a colossal work that grabs you like no other introductory piece. It is profound, serious and demands your attention from the first few bars. The ritornello and fugue fuse into a virtual cathedral slowly built in our minds. It feel like we are in front of God kneeling down with hands clasped together whilst asking for our redemption and salvation from our earthly suffering. Criste Eleison then acclaims Christ as our saviour. 

In contrast, perhaps representing earthly happiness, the aria in A major - Laudamus Te, feels like the violin and alto dancing and singing their heart out with joy and freedom.

Et Incarnatus Est soon followed by Crucifixus gives me the shivers with every listen and reminds me of my long gone theist beliefs. 

The Sanctus is another climax during which the voices blend together so gracefully.

Agnus Dei soon followed by Dona Nobis Pacem are the symbol of Bach's mastery representing Italian melody and German contrapuntal harmony respectively. 

The Angus Dei is a melancholic aria for alto in G minor reminiscent of the melodious Italian ritornellos abundant in Bach's cantatas. At this point we are back to the Kyrie's state of mind, but this time it is more personal and peaceful.

Dona Nobis Pacem is its answer, a highly harmonious fugue literally elevating you to the higher echelons of heaven up to the supreme being himself. 

A stairway to heaven, or if you wish, the answer to our existential question in this universe that only Bach could construct for us, humanity.


----------



## science

I might be lame and say Bach's is my favorite, but up there is Brumel's "earthquake" mass so I get credit for that. In general my favorite masses would be Renaissance - Dufay, Gombert, Ockeghem, Josquin, Palestrina, those guys.


----------



## Xaltotun

Yesterday I listened to Gounod's _Messe Solennelle de Sainte Cécile_ and was very impressed! I expected ethereal, French blandness and while this mass indeed had no traces of Germanic "OOMPH" that I love, it was a very beautiful, ethereal, French thing, not bland at all. Sort of like a Girodet painting!


----------



## fairbanks

1. Mozart in C minor
2. Mozart Requiem
3. Bach B minor


----------



## Forkisking

Haydn Lord Nelson Mass


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm gonna go with Bernstein's _Mass,_ having sung sections of it in a chber arrangement. Probably one of the most brilliant texts I've ever come across as well as some of the most delightful and inventive music!


----------



## Hmmbug

I don't think Schubert's No. 2, the G Major Mass, has yet been mentioned. It is quite lovely.


----------



## Dirge

My favorite mass is Josquin's Missa "L'homme armé" super voces musicales …

The popular tune "L'homme armé" ("The Armed Man") was used as the cantus firmus (a pre-existing "fixed song" around which a polyphonic composition is built) for many masses in the Early and Middle Renaissance (more than 40 survive), not the least of which is Josquin's Missa "L'homme armé" super voces musicales. The title extension, _Super voces musicales_, indicates that the "L'homme armé" theme is transposed one step higher up the hexachord in each succeeding movement: C (Kyrie) > D (Gloria) > E (Credo) > F (Sanctus) > G (Agnus Dei I) > A (Agnus Dei III). "Transposed" may not be the proper term, as such things were tricky matters in the unequally tempered world of old church modes, trickier still in works like this that are only nebulously modal to begin with-it's the Renaissance modal equivalent of what in modern music might be described as "chromatic with strong tonal tendencies." In any event, that's the general scheme of the Mass.

Most of Josquin's masses, including his other "L'homme armé" mass, the _Sexti toni_, are very much of their time, thoroughly up-to-date Middle Renaissance masses of relative rhythmic and harmonic freedom and an almost tonal character, but _Super voces musicales_ is in many ways a throwback to the dawn of the Renaissance, a more rigorous and prescribed and mathematically oriented time when mensuration canons and isorhythmic motets still roamed the Earth. This Mass, in fact, features several mensuration canons (a.k.a. prolation canons), with the impressive three-out-of-one mensuration canon of Agnus Dei II being widely celebrated. (A mensuration canon is one in which the different voices progress at different speeds; there's a definition and a nice little example from the just-mentioned Agnus Dei II at Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mensuration_canon )

In addition to its formality and old-fashioned virtues, the Mass, as Peter Phillips of The Tallis Scholars fame points out, is also notable for the overlapping of its polyphonic ranges: in most four-voice polyphony of the time, the two middle voices are close in range and always crossing each other's paths, but the upper voice usually stays pretty high and rarely descends into that middle range; likewise, the lower usually stays pretty low and rarely ascends into the middle range. Here, however, the upper and lower voices do a lot of descending and ascending and spend an uncommon amount of time infringing on the middle range. This compacting of voices gives the work a dense, tightly packed feel. By contrast, Josquin separates the voices quite widely in _Sexti toni_, and that work has a spacious, open feel about it.

Such prescribed formality, restricted range, and respect for the old ways might sound like a recipe for one deadly dull mass, but Josquin thrives on the challenge of composing within these bounds, which seems to focus and inspire him to be as inventive as possible "within the rules," to make the utmost of what he's still free to do. In effect, the more he embraces these limitations, the more he transcends them, finding a rare and elusive beauty in the abstract polyphonic rigor and a sincere and unaffected expressiveness in the emotionally guarded, almost academic, ways of the past. In many ways, Josquin's mass is the antithesis of the very mass that likely inspired it, Busnois's athletic and free-spirited Missa "L'homme armé," a work that defies convention as Josquin's work exploits it. When listening to the results, it's curious to think that the two works evolve from the same tune.

As for recordings, I strongly favor the one by Bruno Turner & Pro Cantione Antiqua (PCA) on Archiv. PCA puts the work across with tremendous conviction in a highly wrought performance that has all the earnestness and ardency and hushed intensity and sense of purpose that any listener could ask for-more than many listeners may want, in fact. PCA employs two voices per part but cuts back to one voice per part at times; vocal balances aren't always ideal, with prominent counter-tenors and occasionally reticent basses, and the very counter-tenor-y sounding counter-tenors won't win over those who hate counter-tenors, but such matters tend to be forgotten once one is drawn into the performance.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Either the Missa Solemnis or Mozart's K. 427 the great mass in c.. Depends on the day.


----------



## Fugue Meister

I love Bach's b mass but I prefer the passions which aren't masses. Just felt I had to justify leaving it out before.


----------



## Naccio

Hi, newbie here, so I would like to know the particualr characteristics defining a mass, in relationship with the opera or symphonies, making each one as good as can be according to each taste...


----------



## Chordalrock

Obrecht's Missa "Malheur me bat" is pretty awesome, and obviously a precursor to Josquin.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Josquin des Prez - Missa l'homme armee
Bach - B minor
Ockeghem - Missa Prolationum

but there are many, many others that are wonderful too


----------



## nightscape

Listening to Dvorak's Mass in D as I type this!


----------



## BaronScarpia

I love Schubert's Mass in G, but even it can't beat these:


----------



## Lukky

Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam


----------



## trazom

Hmmbug said:


> I don't think Schubert's No. 2, the G Major Mass, has yet been mentioned. It is quite lovely.


I finished a Schubert biography and the author believed Schubert's 1st and 6th masses were his strongest. I wonder if anyone else agrees with this? Salieri heard the 1st mass at its performance and told Schubert, his student at the time, "you will do me great honor!"


----------



## Chordalrock

One of my top favorite Kyries comes from Obrecht's Missa Fortuna desperata:






You can find this recording by The Sound and the Fury at the publisher's webshop:

http://shop.orf.at/oe1/


----------



## Krummhorn

_Mass of Creation_, Marty Haugen is one of my favs ... so is the _Coronation Mass_ by Mozart.
I've been the accompanist for both at one time or another.


----------



## hpowders

Any of the six late Haydn Masses would fit the bill. Relatively pithy.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morgante said:


> What are your favorite masses?
> 
> My favorites are: Rossini's Petite Messe Solennelle, Beethoven's Op. 86 and Op. 123, Messe de Notre Dame, Bach's Mass in B minor, Puccini's Messa, Mozart's Great Mass K. 427 and Palestrina's Missa ***** sum, Missa Papae Marcelli and Missa Viri Galilaei. Victoria's Missa Gaudeamus.
> _Haydn_'s Nelson Mass.


I just heard this on the radio, by Faure, and was instantly hooked. It is beautiful the way he changed the chords on the main melody, modernizing it, but still beautiful. I gotta get this!










http://amzn.com/B0000031HB


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I'm really getting into Schubert these days, and the E flat mass is spectacular. It speaks of so much prayer and yearning.


----------



## Chordalrock

I want to bring attention to the sixth of the "six Naples L'homme arme masses", as it has been recently recorded by Cantica Symphonia (it's on spotify as well as still in print). The six masses were obviously designed by a single composer as a mass cycle, each using a different part of the "L'homme arme" tune as the cantus firmus. They're attributed to Busnois due to stylistic similarities. Busnois is one of the great early Renaissance composers, overshadowed today by Dufay and Ockeghem but mentioned by the eminent music theorist of the time as one of the greats.

It's a nice mass for any fan of the very special couple of decades that were dominated by Dufay, Ockeghem, Caron, Faugues, Regis and Busnois himself.


----------



## Jorge Hereth

One of my favorites is this one from 1810 by José Maurício Nunes Garcia (Rio de Janeiro, RJ: September 22, 1767 - Rio de Janeiro, RJ: April 18, 1830):





Generally speaking, José Maurício is my favourite mass composer, and below you can see three more reasons


----------



## millionrainbows

My favorite mass is the one that was removed from by brain.


----------



## Polyphemus

Far too many great settings to select a favourite.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I can't choose a single one, but Mozart, Schnittke, Ligeti, Fauré, Bach and Beethoven are all contenders.


----------



## Jorge Hereth

A very beautiful mass is that here by Brazilian composer Antônio Carlos Gomes (1836-1896) who generally is most renowned for his operas:

_Missa de São Sebastião_, which he composed in 1854 at age 18:


----------



## Tasto solo

I would say Missa Votiva by Jan Dismas Zelenka. And this is a great video of it:


----------



## Ilarion

Really simple: B-minor Mass by JSBach


----------



## helenora

Tasto solo said:


> I would say Missa Votiva by Jan Dismas Zelenka. And this is a great video of it:


great choice! I'll listen to it later. Zelenka is wonderful composer and but unfortunately mostly underrated outside of TC


----------



## Ferrariman601

My favorite masses are:

Mozart K. 427 (also with Robert Levin's completion)
Mozart K. 257 "Credo"
M. Haydn MH. 826 "St. Francis Mass"
J. Haydn Hob. 22-11 "Missa in Angustiis"
Mozart K. 262 "Missa Longa" 
Mozart K. 167 "Holy Trinity Mass"


----------



## Bas

Haydn St Cecillia's is really nice
Bach's Hohe Messe in B minor is a materpiece


----------



## subratpanda




----------



## subratpanda

Friends Let me know how you feel about this video.


subratpanda said:


>


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi's masterpiece*


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> *Verdi's masterpiece*


exactly, his masterpiece!


----------



## edithdas

Ein Deutsches Requiem - Brahms


----------



## SixFootScowl

edithdas said:


> Ein Deutsches Requiem - Brahms


Though not a mass, Brahms' Ein Deutsches Requiem is a wonderful work and I think is the only Requiem that is not a requiem mass. Have you tried Beethoven's Missa Solemnis?


----------



## drnlaw

Morgante said:


> What are your favorite masses?
> 
> My favorites are: Rossini's Petite Messe Solennelle, Beethoven's Op. 86 and Op. 123, Messe de Notre Dame, Bach's Mass in B minor, Puccini's Messa, Mozart's Great Mass K. 427 and Palestrina's Missa ***** sum, Missa Papae Marcelli and Missa Viri Galilaei. Victoria's Missa Gaudeamus.
> _Haydn_'s Nelson Mass.


Beethoven's Missa Solemnis and the Dvorak Requiem.


----------



## Wandering

C. P. E. Bach's The Israelites in the Desert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wetz: Requiem Op. 50 in B minor*

Marietta Zumbült (soprano), Mario Hoff (baritone)

Dombergchor Erfurt, Philharmonischer Chor Weimar, Thüringisches Kammerorchester Weimar, George Alexander Albrecht


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Wandering said:


> C. P. E. Bach's The Israelites in the Desert


Strictly speaking, that's not a mass (no mention of Jesus or the Holy Spirit!) but it's a fine oratorio, so I can see why you like it.


----------



## Jordan Workman




----------



## dieter

Bach B Minor Mass, Lutheran Mass BWV 233, Janacek's Glagolitic Mass. Beethoven Missa Solemnis.


----------



## metalbiff

Bach's Mass in B minor, wonderful


----------



## metalbiff

Agreed, very beautiful Piece.


----------



## agoukass

Bruckner's Mass in F minor.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

As of now, the _St. Matthew Passion_.

EDIT: ...which is actually an oratorio! So I'll choose Beethoven's _Missa Solemnis_.


----------



## DavidA

EarthBoundRules said:


> As of now, the _St. Matthew Passion_.


Wonderful but not a mass I'm afraid


----------



## hpowders

I agree with the folks who chose the Verdi Requiem, in reality, Verdi's greatest opera.

I am partial to the Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony performance and also any performance with the name "Arturo Toscanini" attached to it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I have tons of mass recordings, but the cornerstone is Beethoven's Missa Solemnis. When I first heard it, I hated it. The second time I heard it, I hated it. Something happened the third time through, and it gets to me ever since. 

Once I had to fly as a passenger from New York back to Tennessee in the middle of the night in a Cessna. The plane was so noisy, I couldn't talk. So the whole flight, I played the Missa in my head. Anything that could get me through all that harrowing darkness and into a landing on a dirt strip in the guy's backyard has to be special.


----------



## jdec

I really love Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, Verdi's Requiem, Brahm's requiem, Mozart's Requiem and Bach's mass in Bm, but my favorite mass of all is probably Mozart's Great Mass in Cm.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Manxfeeder said:


> I have tons of mass recordings, but the cornerstone is Beethoven's Missa Solemnis. When I first heard it, I hated it. The second time I heard it, I hated it. Something happened the third time through, and it gets to me ever since.
> 
> Once I had to fly as a passenger from New York back to Tennessee in the middle of the night in a Cessna. The plane was so noisy, I couldn't talk. So the whole flight, I played the Missa in my head. Anything that could get me through all that harrowing darkness and into a landing on a dirt strip in the guy's backyard has to be special.


With that music, especially the _Agnus Dei_, Beethoven MAKES God take that plane down safely!!!


----------



## Rhinotop

Some examples:

Scarlatti, Alessandro: Messa di Santa Cecilia
Bach: Mass in B minor
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
Beethoven: Mass in C major op. 86, Missa Solemnis op. 123 (the best mass for me)
Schubert: Mass No. 6 in E flat major
Berlioz: Messe Solennelle (it's very nice)
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle
Gounod: Messe de Sainte Cécile
Janácek: Glagolitic Mass (atonishing work!)


----------



## millionrainbows

I just got a CD of Faure's Requeim. That's a Mass, isn't it? It sure is nice. I like this one!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I don't usually listen to religious music but Bach's B minor mass has parts that blow me away. Same with St. Matthew's Passion.


----------



## Pugg

millionrainbows said:


> I just got a CD of Faure's Requeim. That's a Mass, isn't it? It sure is nice. I like this one!


Of cause that's a mass, Kiri sings heavenly also.


----------



## Poodle

Bach, plain and simple :angel:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Poodle said:


> Bach, plain and simple :angel:


Amen. Bach's music is a direct channel to God.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Amen. Bach's music is a direct channel to God.


Not quit sure about this, anyway Bach made some great music.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach Mass in B Minor.


----------



## Heliogabo

JosefinaHW said:


> Amen. Bach's music is a direct channel to God.


If there is someone in debt with Bach, that's God. :tiphat:


----------



## Fletcher

J.S. Bach, Mass in B minor.
Beethoven, Missa Solemnis
Berlioz, Grande Messe des morts


----------



## JosefinaHW

Heliogabo said:


> If there is someone in debt with Bach, that's God. :tiphat:


I think God would most humbly agree. They all worked together.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

JosefinaHW said:


> I think God would most humbly agree. They all worked together.


I think God was too busy giving cholera, smallpox and typhus to children at that time.


----------



## Bachiana

My favorites are so far: 
Bach: Mass in B minor
Josquin Desprez: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin Desprez: Missa Pange Lingua
Josquin Desprez: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae
Josquin Desprez: Missa Ave Maris Stella
William Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Dvorak: opus 86
Brumel: Et ecce terrae motus
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Créquillon: Missa Mort m'a privé
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
Mozart: Great Mass, KV 427
Pierre de la Rue: Missa quinque vocum super incessament
Schumann: Missa sacra op. 147
Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum a 12
Rubbra: Missa Cantuariensis
Schubert: D 950


----------



## Sonata

Haydn: Nelson Mass is great. 

Bruckner has some beautiful masses as well.


----------



## ICHTHUS

Charles Gounod Messe solennelle en L'honneur de Sainte Cecille


----------



## jasper01

I never tire of listening to Bach's Mass in B Minor.


----------



## vesteel

No love for Biber's Missa Salisburgensis? It's one of my favorite masses and it has some really nice moments.


----------



## Zofia

St. Matthew Passion - Johann Sebastian Bach
Mass in B minor - Johann Sebastian Bach 
Messiah - Georg Friedrich Handel
Missa Solemnis - Ludwig von Beethoven
Requiem - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
The Creation - Franz Joseph Haydn 
Vespers - Sergei Rachmaninoff 
Requiem - Gabriel Faure
German Requiem - Johannes Brahms
Elijah - Felix Mendelssohn


----------



## RockyIII

Bach Mass in B Minor
Beethoven Missa Solemnis
Brahms German Requiem
Janáček Glagolitic Mass
Mozart Coronation Mass
Mozart Great Mass in C Minor

Not necessarily in that order. The Brahms German Requiem is particularly special to me because I played the cello in a performance of it decades ago.

Rocky


----------



## MusicSybarite

Those by Beethoven and Janácek are on the top. For me, they represent the peak in that musical form.

I also like these ones (not necessarily in order):

Martin - Mass for double choir
Mozart - Great Mass in C minor
Stravinsky - Mass
Gretchaninov - Missa Oecumenica
Braunfels - Grosse Messe
Bach - Mass in B minor
Martinu - Field Mass
Haydn - Missa in tempore belli
Poulenc - Mass in G
Weber - Either mass
Gounod - Messe solennelle en l'honneur de Saint Cécile


----------



## MusicSybarite

I forgot the Biber's Missa Salisburgensis! I love that work!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Leaving aside Requiems, the five masses I keep returning to are in order:

Bach B minor Mass
Haydn "Nelson" Mass
Machaut Messe de Nostre Dame
Josquin Missa "Pange Lingua"
Janáček Glagolitic Mass

Followed various others of the Mediaeval and Renaissance eras.


----------



## JosefinaHW

If I were to live a thousand more listening years I still can't imagine changing my mind:

Bach, _Mass in B Minor

_No video on YouTube to do it justice.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bach, Mass in B minor

No video necessary, just get this one:








a great set


----------



## 89Koechel

I guess the Bach B Minor & the Beethoven Missa Solemnis still stand as (possibly) the GREATEST TWO, of all; there're many, other fine choices …. as we've seen. For the Beethoven, the main choice might still be the 1940 version, with Toscanini conducting Jussi Bjorling, Bruna Castagna, Zinka Milanov and Alexander Kipnis. I like the Bernstein/Concertgebouw (1979), but the earlier version has UNDENIABLE attributes, and no doubt won't be equaled.


----------



## sourmilkmoon

Bach-Mass In B Minor


----------



## sourmilkmoon

jdec said:


> I love the whole CD.


I second that. A great album


----------



## starthrower

Schnittke
Brahms
Faure
Bach
Cherubini


----------



## gellio

No one should be without Schubert’s 5th Mass. Glorous.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm a big fan of the genre. I can't pick a favorite; there are too many out there.


----------



## starthrower

gellio said:


> No one should be without Schubert's 5th Mass. Glorous.


I have the set on Brilliant Classics. I enjoy it.


----------



## premont

My favorite mass is without doubt mass of marzipan.


----------



## Ras

My favorite mass is *Bach's B minor Mass* - Ton Koopman's Erato recording just arrived - I put it on immediately and as soon as the volume button on my receiver had been turned up it sounded great!
It won't beat my favorite recording by *Jordi Savall* though.


----------



## Tasto solo

Zelenka has not been mentioned nearly enough on this thread. In terms of mass-writing he was one of the most prolific composers of the late baroque. He wrote at least 21 masses (further ones are lost or fragmented) and most of those that have been recorded reveal an originality and spiritual intensity that rather underlines the absurd and over-excessive idolatry that we have paid the B Minor Mass since it was dug out of the Dresden archive in the 19th century. The irony is that Zelenka's masses could have inspired Bach's great catholic mass and possibly that Bach even sought to complete it after 1745 in tribute to Zelenka (who was reputed to be Bach's friend) and who had died that year. 
The gloria of Zelenka's Missa Dei Filii must be one of the musical triumphs of the first half of the 18th century. There are a couple of recordings but its real dazzle comes through in this concert performance (sadly a poor quality video from the 90s) - 



. 
Many of the other masses have been recorded and in particular the recordings by the Czech bands "Ensemble Inegal" and "Collegium 1704" are excellent. We can look forward to two new masses on CDs by both groups next year. Inegal have recorded Zelenka's first catalogued mass Missa Sanctae Caecilia (has a wonderfully lyrical Kyrie and rather violent Credo - can be heard on this concert recording by Musica Aeterna - 



). On the other hand Collegium 1704 have recorded a mass constructed from individual sections written by Zelenka around 1724 - a time when he unusually included trombones in his orchestra, leading to very sonorous colours. Collegium 1704 have released a concert recording of the first section of this mass - the Christe, with its driving ostinato bass is particularly special.


----------



## Oortone

gellio said:


> No one should be without Schubert's 5th Mass. Glorous.


And his sixth. I have loved Schubert for a long time but somehow I've completely missed his masses. The Sanctus of the 5th and 6th have a lot of similarities. They are both great but the Sanctus in the 6th I find absolutely stunning as is the Agnus Dei. I found Harnoncourt and Berliner Ph a great interpretation.


----------



## Josquin13

If pressed to pick just one, my favorite pre-Baroque mass would be Josquin Desprez's Missa Gaudeamus; although of course I have many other favorites. The finest recording I know is by the Italian group, De Labyrintho, led by Walter Testolin. However, The Tallis Scholars are nearly as good. I prefer both recordings to those by Metamorphoses & A Sei Voci.

De Labyrintho's recording can be heard in its entirety on You Tube: 



. One highlight for me is the boy-like soprano within De Labyrintho's vocal mix, and how her voice matches and blends so beautifully with the tenor part and the rest of the ensemble.

My favorite Baroque mass is J.S. Bach's Mass in B minor, which is one of the towering masterpieces in the western canon:






My favorite post-Baroque mass is Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's incomplete Mass in C minor (which unfortunately is missing parts of the Credo and Sanctus, & all of the Agnus Dei) The soprano parts are incredibly beautiful. I enjoy Claudio Abbado's Berlin recording, due to his sopranos, Arleen Auger and Barbara Bonney, who are near ideal:

Et incarnatus est, Bonney: 



Gloria - Laudamus te, Auger & Bonney: 




On period instruments, I like Christopher Hogwood's recording, with sopranos Arleen Auger and Lynne Dawson: 



.

I also like Gabriel Faure's Requiem, in the earlier 1893 chamber version:


----------



## flamencosketches

Ras said:


> My favorite mass is *Bach's B minor Mass* - Ton Koopman's Erato recording just arrived - I put it on immediately and as soon as the volume button on my receiver had been turned up it sounded great!
> It won't beat my favorite recording by *Jordi Savall* though.
> 
> View attachment 125011


This is on Presto Music for $15. Let's all get it while it's cheap.


----------



## philoctetes

Josquin13 said:


> If pressed to pick just one, my favorite pre-Baroque mass would be Josquin Desprez's Missa Gaudeamus; although of course I have many other favorites. The finest recording I know is by the Italian group, De Labyrintho, led by Walter Testolin.


Finally got this recording last week and wow is it good. Already have the Ferrara disc which has the best Miserare as well.


----------



## larold

Haydn's Theresa and Pauken masses, Mozart in C minor, Beethoven Missa Solemnis, Rossini's Messa di Gloria.


----------



## Knorf

My favorite Mass is one that sadly often escapes notice: Stravinsky's. It is so purely sincere, deeply musical, and transcendent! It's the piece that finally convinced me that the Mass text is beautiful. 

But there are numerous superb Masses. Many are overlooked.


----------



## sstucky

Vaughan Williams.


----------



## larold

Haydn Mass in B flat major *Theresienmesse* preferably from Guest & Spoorenberg






I also enjoy Cherubini's *In Paradisum*, Mozart *C minor mass*, Bach *Easter Oratorio* and *Magnificat*, Vivaldi *Dixit Dominus* & *Dominae ad adjuvandum Me*, Schuberts *Mass in G* with this magnificent YouTube performance:


----------



## cheregi

Seems like not a ton of love for Renaissance and earlier mass settings, so I'll add Ockeghem's Missa Mi-Mi to the mix -


----------



## Pig

recommended recording?


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Can't believe I haven't posted in here yet. I love masses - I have so many recordings from the Tallis Scholars of so many of the great Renaissance masses.

Twist my arm, and there are probably two masses that I love the most - Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, and Haydn's Nelson Mass.

For the Beethoven, I don't know that I have one that I hate. I have the Suzuki recording but have not yet listened to it. For a romantic interpretation and performance, I love Klemperer's recording on EMI, and it is probably the one I go to the most. For a HIP recording, I still love Gardiner's Archiv recording.

For the Haydn, I have long loved Trevor Pinnock's recording, also on Archiv.


----------



## SanAntone

*Machaut* - _Messe de Nostre Dame_. Far and away my favorite mass setting, although there are many others from the Medieval/Renaissance period, including most certainly those by *Palestrina*.

And for a bonus choice, *Bernstein* - _Mass_. Not a true mass setting, but I love the work and had to mention it.


----------



## cheregi

Pig said:


> recommended recording?


not sure if this is directed at me - the embedded video is my favorite recording, but it is pretty unconventional in its slowness and more 'medieval' style of singing as compared to, say, the also-excellent The Sound and The Fury recording which is on youtube but only in pieces.


----------



## ClarinetCactus123

Bach’s is the best Mass. End of discussion.


----------



## SanAntone

ClarinetCactus123 said:


> Bach's is the best Mass. End of discussion.


Welcome to the forum. But, the thread is asking for our "favorite" mass, is not one we consider "best" - and announcing the "end of discussion" is contrary to the purpose of any discussion forum. 

That said I agree that Bach's B Minor Mass is a towering masterpiece.


----------



## En Passant

I'm terribly unoriginal, for which I apologise but it has to be *"Mass in B minor"* *- J.S. Bach*. I would add that *Schubert's "Mass No. 6"* is sadly underrated:


----------



## Rogerx

ClarinetCactus123 said:


> Bach's is the best Mass. End of discussion.


Thank goodness we can choose for our self.....welcome


----------



## Rogerx

Just a few :angel:


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms' Requuiem...but that's not a Mass, is it?


----------



## millionrainbows

The Electric Prunes: Mass in F minor


----------



## RogerWaters

Brahms' German Requiem :lol:


----------



## hammeredklavier

4:34 "patrem omnipotentem" 
5:39 "et incarnatus est"
6:45 "et resurrexit"
7:31 "et in spiritum sanctum" 
7:51 "et unam sanctam"
8:20 "et vitam venturi"


----------



## datadervish

For me, it's pretty much a dead heat between William Byrd's Mass for Five Voices










And Josquin's Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales










Right now I'm listening to Dufay's Missa Ecce ancilla Domini / Beata es Maria and it's hard to think of anything better, however.


----------



## millionrainbows

My favorite Mass has always been Stravinsky's from that old 20th Century Classics series on DG. Right now, I'm listening to it from the "big box."


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## gellio

1. Beethoven’s Missa Solemnis 
2. Schubert’s Mass No. 6
3. Bach’s Mass in B Minor


----------



## gellio

I've spent the day with Haydn's late Masses. I just love this man.


----------



## gellio

Brahms _Ein deutsches Requiem_ is to die for.


----------



## gellio

gellio said:


> Brahms _Ein deutsches Requiem_ is to die for.


New favorite. I can't stop listening to it. This piece has moved me to my core.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have been listening to Beethoven's Missa Solemnis lately. Had ten recordings and just bought two more, and another on DVD!


----------



## gellio

SixFootScowl said:


> I have been listening to Beethoven's Missa Solemnis lately. Had ten recordings and just bought two more, and another on DVD!


Listen to the Jacobs! Please. Haha. I'm annoying, aren't i?

I can't stop listening to Harnoncourt's _Ein deutsches Requiem_. It is so magnificent.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

gellio said:


> New favorite. I can't stop listening to it. This piece has moved me to my core.


It is a great work, but technically not a Requiem or a Mass.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

SixFootScowl said:


> I have been listening to Beethoven's Missa Solemnis lately. Had ten recordings and just bought two more, and another on DVD!


It is also one of my favorites. Alas, I only have three recordings: Suzuki on BIS, Gardiner on Archiv, and Klemperer.

Klemperer spoiled all others for me, and I continually return to it. Which ones do you find the most enjoyable?


----------



## ArtMusic

Bach's epic collection of mass settings that culminates with the _B Minor Mass_, Mozart's mass and Haydn's mass are all masterpieces.

Beethoven's are more to be admired than loved and it lacks a certain religious vocal quality compared to Bach, Haydn and Mozart.

Brahms' is a peculiar work. It uses a text based on his cobbling together of sources. The music is more for concert than a mass obviously inspired by Beethoven. It features a harp, which is odd for a "requiem". And it is his longest work, which is surprising.


----------



## ArtMusic

Although technically not a mass but an oratorio, and usual oratorio for that matter because the text is wholly from the Bible, we mustn't forget Handel's epic _The Messiah_.


----------



## SanAntone

For a _requiem mass_, the *Durufle* and *Faure*. *Poulenc* _Mass in G_ and *Stravinsky* _Mass_ are two 20th century masses I like a lot.

*Machaut* _Messe de Nostre Dame_. any number of masses by *Palestrina*, and countless masses from Renaissance period, also Medieval period although there are fewer of them.

*Bernstein* _Mass_ is not a traditional mass, but it is one of my favorite works.


----------



## Xisten267

ArtMusic said:


> Beethoven's are more to be admired than loved and it lacks a certain religious vocal quality compared to Bach, Haydn and Mozart.


Well, but I love them, what more could I say? The _Missa Solemnis_ is my second favorite mass at the moment (behind Bach's _Mass in B minor_ only) and I rate the _Mass in C_ almost as highly as the _Pastoral_ symphony. In my opinion it is classic Beethoven in a mood of peace and piety.


----------



## hammeredklavier

ArtMusic said:


> Bach's epic collection of mass settings that culminates with the _B Minor Mass_, Mozart's mass and Haydn's mass are all masterpieces.
> Beethoven's are more to be admired than loved and it lacks a certain religious vocal quality compared to Bach, Haydn and Mozart.
> Brahms' is a peculiar work. It uses a text based on his cobbling together of sources. The music is more for concert than a mass obviously inspired by Beethoven. It features a harp, which is odd for a "requiem". And it is his longest work, which is surprising.


Joseph Haydn admitted his younger brother was a better composer of catholic music than him, btw.
Brahms and Schubert's works of German text settings belong in a tradition dating back to Michael's. 
(whereas Bruckner's requiem alludes to Michael and Mozart's)



hammeredklavier said:


> The last great Classical work of the tradition of credo-messes (which was probably started by J.J. Fux, and continued on by Mozart (K.192, K.257) *notice the word "credo" is sung in a two-note motif),
> and-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Gregorian melodies, of course, continued to be used in the Mass throughout the eighteenth century; but by Beethoven's time they were relatively rare, especially in orchestral Masses. The one composer who still used them extensively is Michael Haydn, in his a cappella Masses for Advent and Lent. It is significant that in some of these he limits the borrowed melody to the Incarnatus and expressly labels it "Corale." In the Missa dolorum B. M. V. (1762) it is set in the style of a harmonized chorale, in the Missa tempore Qudragesima of 1794 note against note, with the Gregorian melody (Credo IV of the Liber Usualis) appearing in the soprano. I have little doubt that Beethoven knew such works of Michael Haydn, at that time the most popular composer of sacred music in Austria."
> < Beethoven / Michael Spitzer / P.123~124 >





hammeredklavier said:


> [2]: "Michael's influence on Romanticism is also reflected in the writings of E. T. A. Hoffmann, who praised Michael's sacred music above that of older brother Joseph's. Franz Schubert is known to have visited the grave of Michael Haydn in order to gain inspiration for writing sacred music. After one of these visits, Schubert wrote in a letter to his brother the following epitaph:
> "I thought to myself, 'May thy pure and peaceful spirit hover around me, dear Haydn! If I can ever become like thee, peaceful and guileless, in all matters none on earth has such deep reverence for thee as I have.' (Sad tears fell from my eyes. . . .)""
> 
> "Franz Schubert followed the model of this setting when he wrote his Deutsche Messe."


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi Requiem Reiner :angel:


----------



## ArtMusic

Rogerx said:


> Verdi Requiem Reiner :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi - Messa da Requiem - Herbert von Karajan - Subtítulos en Latín

On video this one


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I’ve never been able to wrap my head around Verdi’s Requiem, in spite of the fact that I generally like most sacred choral music. 

I also should say that Haydn’s Nelson Mass is one of my favorites - he wrote many wonderful masses - although I esteem his Creation Oratorio higher.


----------

